# Change username?



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

Does anyone know if it is possible to modify / change your username?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT414 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to modify / change your username?


PM Jae and ask him to change your name to ......


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> TT414 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if it is possible to modify / change your username?
> ...


Thanks


----------

